
Build a JavaFX Game: Space Invaders in 15 Minutes - javinpaul
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVo1fm52hz0
======
AlexeyBrin
This needs a 2nd part where the author shows how to solve/remove the stutter
problem from the game. Every time I move the player the graphics stutters,
never had this problem with Java Swing.

